# Best Male Vocalist Ever....



## Bonzi (Oct 7, 2015)

Who do you think of when you think of a GREAT male vocalist?

Johnny Mathis comes to mind for me.....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2015)

Nat King Cole


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 7, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Who do you think of when you think of a GREAT male vocalist?
> 
> Johnny Mathis comes to mind for me.....




Johnny did a helluva job, especially considering he had a terrible stuttering problem as a youth.

but I'd have to go with Bing


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 7, 2015)

All those guys are freakin' *great.*

Personally, my favorite singer is Paul Rodgers.
.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey!  Why isn't Ozzy Osbourne on this list???    Lol.  He's the only person you can understand better when he's singing than when he's talking!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 7, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hey!  Why isn't Ozzy Osbourne on this list???    Lol.  He's the only person you can understand better when he's singing than when he's talking!






ChrisL said:


> He's the only person you can understand better when he's singing than when he's talking



Never heard of Mel Tillis?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hey!  Why isn't Ozzy Osbourne on this list???    Lol.  He's the only person you can understand better when he's singing than when he's talking!
> ...



Not sure.  The name sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 7, 2015)

You cant pick a best in a subjective art form....Freddy Mercury was the biggest stand out of that list, to me.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 7, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## hortysir (Oct 7, 2015)

Sinatra then

Josh Grogan now


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Oh, it's country music. That explains why I'm not familiar with this singer.    Not really one of the genres of music I listen too very often.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 7, 2015)

To me, no one can sing with more heart than my most favorite.   


God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I love to hear him sing that song live.


----------



## Zander (Oct 7, 2015)

This is the guy that taught Pavarotti to sing.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## hjmick (Oct 7, 2015)

Freddie, hands down...


----------



## Zander (Oct 7, 2015)

Here is Pavarotti singing the same aria


----------



## hjmick (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Kosh (Oct 8, 2015)

Many may disagree, But Rob Halford should be on this list..

Out of the list I say Freddie Mercury beats them all hands down..


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

I like Elton John, but is he really a "great" vocalist?  I mean, he can carry a tune.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

I like Neil Diamond because his songs are fun!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

G.T. said:


> You cant pick a best in a subjective art form....Freddy Mercury was the biggest stand out of that list, to me.



Well, he does seem to have a lot more range and pitch compared to some of the others.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm having a difficult time here with male vocalists.    I have an easier time with female vocalists.  Sounds strange, but it seems like men don't really have to have a really awesome voice to be successful and popular.  Is more expected from women vocalists?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

Greg Rollie was pretty good.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


>



He has a very nice voice.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm having a difficult time here with male vocalists.    I have an easier time with female vocalists.  Sounds strange, but it seems like men don't really have to have a really awesome voice to be successful and popular.  Is more expected from women vocalists?


But you have to admit, some dudes can really sing.  Granted, you won't find one with the pipes and range of a Christina, but so are most women.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having a difficult time here with male vocalists.    I have an easier time with female vocalists.  Sounds strange, but it seems like men don't really have to have a really awesome voice to be successful and popular.  Is more expected from women vocalists?
> ...



Oh, I know some of them can sing very well.  I'm just thinking of people like Kurt Cobain and stuff, you know?  They are popular but still not very good singers.  Lol.  Not to take anything away from Cobain.  I love Nirvana.  But that's what I mean, the men don't really seem to HAVE to have a very "nice" sounding voice.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

Greg Rollie was also the singer on Journey's first album.


I liked him a lot better than that little guy with the big nose.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I like Neil Diamond because his songs are fun!


I like him, because he's political.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like Neil Diamond because his songs are fun!
> ...



I like him too, but not because he's political.  I just like some of his songs.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oh, I know some of them can sing very well.  I'm just thinking of people like Kurt Cobain and stuff, you know?  They are popular but still not very good singers.  Lol.  Not to take anything away from Cobain.  I love Nirvana.  But that's what I mean, the men don't really seem to HAVE to have a very "nice" sounding voice.


They're in the _*"not so nice voice, but can really sing"*_ club.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Greg Rollie was also the singer on Journey's first album.
> 
> 
> I liked him a lot better than that little guy with the big nose.



Steve Perry and his super tight pants???  Blasphemy!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I know some of them can sing very well.  I'm just thinking of people like Kurt Cobain and stuff, you know?  They are popular but still not very good singers.  Lol.  Not to take anything away from Cobain.  I love Nirvana.  But that's what I mean, the men don't really seem to HAVE to have a very "nice" sounding voice.
> ...



Don't you think Steve Perry could sing though?  I know he kind of always sang in that high-pitched manner, but . . . . he was okay.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't know who this singer is, but if you can get past the monster guitarist to his left, this guy has got a set of pipes!




This is going to sound  corny, but to this day, I can't listen to this entire song, because it hits a little too close to home.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Don't you think Steve Perry could sing though?  I know he kind of always sang in that high-pitched manner, but . . . . he was okay.


Yeah, he could sing.  It was just a little too feminine for me. 

I'll tell you something else, I don't like Freddy Mercury.  Never have and never will.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh well, this is super corny.  One of my favorite Journey songs!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's another good singer...


----------



## rdean (Oct 8, 2015)

It's impossible to pick the best ever.  For one, all the singers that come to mind, Sinatra, Bennett, Davis Jr., Frankie Laine and so on, that music isn't sung any more today except as Memory Lane events.  Marvin Gaye and Stevie Wonder have proven themselves but are mostly limited to one or two genres. 

In terms of pure flexibility, the current best is no doubt Adam Lambert.  He's toured with Queen singing all the Freddie Mercury parts.  He sang everything from hard rock to showtunes on AI.  His vocal of U2's "One" is ranks among the best ever on that show.


And look at what he does to the incredibly touching plea to God in "Is Anybody Listening".


But is he the best ever?  Of course not.  

I was listening to a concert from a much younger Pavarotti and was blown away.  Best ever?  No.
We haven't even mentioned all the other genre's.  I just can't do it.  I think it's an impossible choice.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think Steve Perry could sing though?  I know he kind of always sang in that high-pitched manner, but . . . . he was okay.
> ...



Lol!  Okay, I get it.  They are a "chic" band.   

I like a few from Queen.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

Although this guy is as ugly as sin, he does have a pretty voice.


----------



## Toro (Oct 8, 2015)

Rob Halford.

Awesome vocals.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Although this guy is as ugly as sin, he does have a pretty voice.



Now, THAT is lovely!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

rdean said:


> It's impossible to pick the best ever.  For one, all the singers that come to mind, Sinatra, Bennett, Davis Jr., Frankie Laine and so on, that music isn't sung any more today except as Memory Lane events.  Marvin Gaye and Stevie Wonder have proven themselves but are mostly limited to one or two genres.
> 
> In terms of pure flexibility, the current best is no doubt Adam Lambert.  He's toured with Queen singing all the Freddie Mercury parts.  He sang everything from hard rock to showtunes on AI.  His vocal of U2's "One" is ranks among the best ever on that show.
> 
> ...


Hey fucker, you left out Roy Orbison!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Lol!  Okay, I get it.  They are a "chic" band.
> 
> I like a few from Queen.


I am definitely not into boy bands.

But I have to admit, I do like this song...


Don't you dare tell anyone!


----------



## Toro (Oct 8, 2015)

Another.

Rob in his full pomp.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Nat King Cole


I would vote for Nat King Cole myself.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Toro said:


> Another.
> 
> Rob in his full pomp.



Hey, that's a lot better than that growling crap that they call death metal.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

Just to put things in perspective and to show how far the male singers have to go...

...she starts singing about halfway in and leaves the entire world in her dust.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nat King Cole
> ...



I remember his daughter did some kind of video with images of her dad singing along with her.  It was the song, "Unforgettable."  He does have a really nice voice.


----------



## westwall (Oct 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Who do you think of when you think of a GREAT male vocalist?
> 
> Johnny Mathis comes to mind for me.....







There are waaaaay too many great vocalists out there.  Some of my favorites are below...


----------



## westwall (Oct 8, 2015)

These guys get their own post though!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Just to put things in perspective and to show how far the male singers have to go...
> 
> ...she starts singing about halfway in and leaves the entire world in her dust.



Christina has an amazing voice, IMO.  Here she is singing Beautiful live.  Amazing!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Oops, sorry.  This is supposed to be the guys thread.    I love Christina though.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

I'd like to see more cross-singers.  People like Sinatra singing heavy metal songs.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oops, sorry.  This is supposed to be the guys thread.    I love Christina though.


I never thought I would say this (and probably never will), but lets get back to the dudes.


----------



## westwall (Oct 8, 2015)

And then there's this guy...


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's one of the greatest singers in rock and roll history.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

westwall said:


> These guys get their own post though!



Love those guys too.  

One of my favorites . . . This one is so smooooth and funky!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

westwall said:


> And then there's this guy...


Sorry dude, no mods allowed.  And you got the wrong box!


----------



## westwall (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Here's one of the greatest singers in rock and roll history.



Meh, he's alright.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Meh, he's alright.


You'd do him!


----------



## westwall (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > And then there's this guy...
> ...









Fuck you!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > And then there's this guy...
> ...



Layne Staley, Man in the Box.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Oops, something is not right with that video, so here's a better one.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Layne Staley, Man in the Box.


Oh yeah, that's definitely a fav!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, he's alright.
> ...



I'm not into necrophilia.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


>



Who the fuck is that?

The runner in the '68 Olympics?


----------



## westwall (Oct 8, 2015)

One of my favorite songs...


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm not into necrophilia.


If he was alive................and sober.


----------



## westwall (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...







Billo is!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

westwall said:


> One of my favorite songs...


I saw them at the Perkins Palace in Pasadena on New Years Eve.  It was the first time I ever saw a mosh pit.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not into necrophilia.
> ...



Well, he wasn't a bad looking man.    I don't know if I'd do him or not though.  Lol!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Freddie Mercury statue


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

westwall said:


> Billo is!






You walked into that one!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

westwall said:


> One of my favorite songs...



Not sure if I'm familiar with this band.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

How 'bout Sam as a singer?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo is!
> ...



What do you think about his vocal skills?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> How 'bout Sam as a singer?



Lol!  Jinx!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Not sure if I'm familiar with this band.


Oh c'mon, you've never heard this song?




BTW, the lead singer does the music for all the Men in Black movies.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> What do you think about his vocal skills?


I like everything about him.

I think he's the greatest comic ever! 

In fact, him and Dice are the only two comics I've ever seen that could go on tour like rock bands and sell out concert halls.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about his vocal skills?
> ...



Obviously by your avatar.  Lol.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

Can I interest anyone in a little Rico Suave?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Can I interest anyone in a little Rico Suave?



Lol!  I know that one!


----------



## westwall (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorite songs...
> ...









My wife took an interest in me when I informed her I was a huuuuge Boingo fan as they are her favorite band (she's been backstage several times and knows Danny pretty well) and of course she didn't believe me till i told her that I had loved them since they were the Mystic Knights of the Oingo Boingo!  That was proof beyond doubt that I was not lying.


----------



## westwall (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Can I interest anyone in a little Rico Suave?







Dude, your choice in music is really awful!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

What about the Beastie Boys???  Lol!  I love them!  Funny guys!  Not very good vocalists though!


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 8, 2015)

Johnny Hartman.


If you disagree and want the Sinatra version then you're racist.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Johnny Hartman.
> 
> 
> If you disagree and want the Sinatra version then you're racist.



When I was a teen and was doing some waitressing, my boss would play Sinatra every time this certain customer came in just because she KNEW he hated Sinatra.  Lol!  She was such a bitch.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> What about the Beastie Boys???  Lol!  I love them!  Funny guys!  Not very good vocalists though!


 
Love the song, but, no, not a contender for great vocals.... !


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

westwall said:


> Dude, your choice in music is really awful!


I can get worse.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

westwall said:


> My wife took an interest in me when I informed her I was a huuuuge Boingo fan as they are her favorite band (she's been backstage several times and knows Danny pretty well) and of course she didn't believe me till i told her that I had loved them since they were the Mystic Knights of the Oingo Boingo!  That was proof beyond doubt that I was not lying.


The Perkins Palace in Pasadena is right off of Colorado Blvd.  Before the concert, when I was looking for a place to park, there was nothing but parking lots all around the neighborhoods with these guys charging $5 to park.  Some of these places had cars stacked in 5 deep.  I told my girlfriend, tomorrow is the parade and most of these cars are staying for that.  I AM NOT GOING TO GET BLOCKED IN FOR THE NIGHT!

We were running out of time and I found a spot a couple of blocks away.  I told the attendant, "I'm leaving after the show, don't block me in!"  He goes, "Okay, I won't.  I won't."  It didn't seem like he was hearing me, so I said, "Listen, if you block me in, I'm gonna kick your ass!"

After the concert, we get back to my car and I'm in 2 deep.  Two cars between me and the street.  I was pissed!  I told that fucker, "Do you remember what I told you I was going to do, if you blocked me in?"  "If you don't get those two cars out of my way..."

When he realized he only had keys for one of them, he started getting scared.   The car he didn't have keys for, he jacked up one side and repeatedly pushed the car off the jack to the side, so I could get by.  All the time I am threatening him.  He got so freaked out, the last time he jacked the car up, he actually pushed it into another car! At that moment, I got into my car and drove off.

That's my Boingo story.


----------



## Freiheit (Oct 8, 2015)

I always preferred the storytellers you don't get better than Johnny Cash.


----------



## westwall (Oct 8, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I'm familiar with this band.
> ...







Danny Elfman does music scores for loads of movies.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

westwall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've probably heard some of the songs before in movies but just don't/didn't know who sings them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I've probably heard some of the songs before in movies but just don't/didn't know who sings them.


He doesn't sing, he does the musical score. 



 But it's obvious when you hear it, that it's Elfman.

Like the first time I heard "3".  I said to myself, that's gotta be Britney!  It's her style.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't know who this dude is, but he's got a good voice!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

Bob Welch was pretty good with Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

Justin Hayward had a pretty good voice.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2015)

I saw this band 4 times and their singer kicked major ass!


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 9, 2015)

I had remembered Woody Herman's vocals from back in the day but didn't think much about them until I heard this one about three years ago after which it would run ......


----------



## OZman (Oct 10, 2015)

In memory of a man that gave my father so much joy.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 10, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Who do you think of when you think of a GREAT male vocalist?
> 
> Johnny Mathis comes to mind for me.....



Whoever the guy is that does the vocals for Swedish House Mafia's "Don't You Worry Child" is very talented.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 10, 2015)

This guy is pretty good.    He's pretty subdued, but he has a very nice voice and can definitely carry a tune.  I don't know, I just like his voice.


----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2015)

The Velvet Fog

Wrote over 250 songs, many of them jazz standards.
Author
Actor - film and television

It's a Blue World
Raindrops Keep Fallin' on my Head
Day by Day
Bewitched
and to many more to list.

The biggest kudos come from that fact that so many other great artists sang and played his tunes.


----------



## konradv (Oct 10, 2015)

There's no accounting for taste!  


Neil Young- After The Gold Rush


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 10, 2015)

I used to live near this guy and loved it when, in summer, he practiced with all the windows open.....


Suffer through the Italian lyrics - he switches to American English about 2/3rds in.....


----------



## Picaro (Oct 28, 2015)

I like some songs by all those listed, but the 'best' on that list in the poll are Sinatra, Mercury, and Smokey. None on the list are 'the best ever'; that title is going to go to some of the tenors like Pavorotti, Carrera, or Domingo. Groban is very good too, but he kind of sucks at lyrics writing. Of these last four Domingo is probably the top interpretative genius of the lot. But, I personally like Bocelli better; he's 'underpowered' compared to the first three, but his voice is much more pleasant than the others when  doing crossover music in Spanish, for instance.


----------



## Picaro (Oct 28, 2015)

konradv said:


> There's no accounting for taste!
> 
> 
> Neil Young- After The Gold Rush



Indeed. Truly awful voice when not doing the barbershop quartet thing with his friends Crosby, Stills, and Nash, but yet his *After the Gold Rush* is one of my favorite albums of all time.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 28, 2015)

To me, the best male singer is how no longer here is country legend Billy Joe Royal. Ever since his passing earlier this month, I have not been able to stop listening to him and wishing that I had started listening to him sooner. I heard a fair deal of his material when I was a kid, but I guess that you could say that I did not really "come around" until now and I couldn't feel anymore ashamed over how late I am. To me, we couldn't have lost a more precious person.   

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly (age 33)

P.S. This is just one of the many clips of him that I can't stop watching.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 28, 2015)

Has to be Josh Groban this generation, hands down. The version of Oh Holy Night he does, along with Celine Dion's version, are must listening on Christmas Eve. I'm an agnostic but these two people singing this song make me want to believe!

Previous it would have to be a list but Freddy Mercury would be with the top 3 for male vocalists. For previous generations of female vocalists Barbara Streisand is also in the top 3.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 28, 2015)

Ed Kowalczyk
Lead singer from "Live".


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2015)

How about the dude from Creed that sounds like Eddie Vedder?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> How about the dude from Creed that sounds like Eddie Vedder?


No range.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2015)

Vastator said:


> No range.


Like Ian Gillan?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> I saw this band 4 times and their singer kicked major ass!


 
Can't believe they are not in the Rock and Roll HOF


----------



## Picaro (Oct 29, 2015)

The R&R HOF is a bad joke. If Tull's label wanted to to tout them up for nostalgia sales then they would be nominated every year until they got in. You'll find that Atlantic Records, for instance,  got plenty of their singers and bands in that aren't even rock roll, like Nat King Cole. They're a ridiculous farce.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2015)

There are too many already so I will add some.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Can't believe they are not in the Rock and Roll HOF


I can't believe I survived all the Yukon Jack I drank the 4th time I saw them.

You can put that shit in your gas tank.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 12, 2015)

Since my previous message in this chat is about a singer who is still here, this one from me here is about my most favorite male who isn't here anymore and that is country music's beautiful precious named Billy Joe Royal.


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. When I was a kid, I heard a fair deal of his material, but sadly I didn't know who I was really missing out on all of this time until his going forward on October 6th and I couldn't be anymore ashamed of how late I am, I love him so much!!!


----------



## waltky (Dec 12, 2015)

Michael McDonald.


----------



## Picaro (Dec 13, 2015)

Not well known here in the States but Russell Watson is also very very good, and still kicking around over in the UK somewhere despite some serious health issues a few years ago. His debut album *The Voice* is among my favorites. Does classical and crossovers. Forgot about him in my earlier post, to my shame. I think he's better than Groban. He's only toured once in the States as far as I know, and that was a long while ago.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 20, 2015)

Burton Cummings.


----------



## RWS (Dec 20, 2015)

Not on ur list, but Billy Joel is my idol. And I think he has a great voice.

Here's me, playing Billy... But i can't sing well, so it's just the piano...  Trust the link below. I've been playing piano for 42 years.

*Playing: Got To Begin Again - Steinway Grand Piano.mp3 - picosong*


I'll give examples of great voice by Billy if requested. But I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 20, 2015)

RWS said:


> Not on ur list, but Billy Joel is my idol. And I think he has a great voice.
> 
> Here's me, playing Billy... But i can't sing well, so it's just the piano...  Trust the link below. I've been playing piano for 42 years.
> 
> ...


Great song from the Cold Spring Harbor album.  One of my favorites by him.


----------



## RWS (Dec 20, 2015)

No effects necessary w Billy... He has such a great voice.... I'll put some Billy Xmas stuff up, if you like.


----------



## RWS (Dec 20, 2015)

S.J. said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > Not on ur list, but Billy Joel is my idol. And I think he has a great voice.
> ...



Thank you, I play some others from there. 

Here's Nocturne....

gimme a minute to upload...

*Playing: Nocturne - Steinway Grand Piano.mp3 - picosong*


----------



## S.J. (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## RWS (Dec 20, 2015)

With my keyboards and midi, I have the ability to add other instruments as I play. Here's one of my favorite Billy songs...

*Playing: Goodnight My Angel - Steinway Grand Piano.mp3 - picosong*


----------



## RWS (Dec 20, 2015)

This is meant to sound the way it does. It's beautiful! An old scratchy record...


----------



## RWS (Dec 20, 2015)

And if anything else is necessary to desribe Billy's vocals, here's him doing Sir Paul (one of my other idols). This gives me shivers every time I listen to it... And I play it, and actually sing it too.


----------



## RWS (Dec 20, 2015)

One more before I go... Goodnight folks!


----------



## HaShev (Dec 29, 2015)

Not on the list:
Martin Fry of ABC
or lesser known in the States:
 "Billy" Mackenzie of the Associates.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 31, 2019)

Bonzi said:


> Who do you think of when you think of a GREAT male vocalist?
> 
> Johnny Mathis comes to mind for me.....


I guess your list sucks if "other" is crushing in the poll.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 31, 2019)

Donald Fagan.
btw.....
I realize this post is from 3 years ago, so thanks 
in advance to whoever noticed.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 31, 2019)

Bonzi said:


> Who do you think of when you think of a GREAT male vocalist?
> 
> Johnny Mathis comes to mind for me.....



Roy Orbison


----------



## the other mike (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Aug 31, 2019)

Van Morrison- Tupelo Honey


----------



## the other mike (Aug 31, 2019)

My vote for coolest male vocalist...
Don Henley.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 31, 2019)

Well  SRV and Ronnie Van Zant were pretty cool too.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 31, 2019)

Best singer who plays lead guitar, next to Hendrix, SRV, Trower and Clapton....
Rik Emmett


----------



## the other mike (Aug 31, 2019)

these guys are busy jammin in heaven now.....


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 31, 2019)

Because of how old this chat is, I am adding three more names to my list.

Billy Joe Royal (deceased)
Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys (deceased)

I saved the best for last which is actor Bronson Pinchot. I love hearing him sing during the Perfect Strangers show and I can not thank the Lord enough for the beautiful precious.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Aug 31, 2019)

The two most entertaining imo....
Ian Anderson..
Peter Gabriel...


----------



## The Professor (Aug 31, 2019)

Because you did not include some of my favorites, I decided to punish you with this:


----------



## skye (Aug 31, 2019)

so many...

thousands of them

impossible to name them all


----------



## S.J. (Sep 1, 2019)




----------

